# Quick-Snap sprinklers any good ?



## toyopl (Jul 14, 2021)

Moved to a new house 3 weeks ago, and trying to find some solution to watering before I try DIY inground sprinkler system next year 

This Quick-Snap sprinkler system looks really interesting, permanently mounted, and setup, would save me a ton of time, and it's in ground so not so much eye sore.
Anyone has any experience with this ?
https://www.quick-snap.com/


----------

